# Joannies Final Farewell Song.............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Itullian said:


>


*Dame Joan Sutherland* to us mortals


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

It was slightly past time for her to retire, but what a fabulous,long, unequaled career she had. I love her dress!!!!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

She was always a most elegant lady to us. May she be immortalized in our hearts forever.


----------

